# Making your photo look like a painting



## howardsrock (Jan 16, 2014)

Have many of you tried to make photos look like paintings?  Just did my first one.  Would love to get your thoughts and to see others.

Thanks!


----------



## Booger2 (Jan 16, 2014)

Pretty neat. I like it.

Doug


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 16, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## quinn (Jan 17, 2014)

I like it alot and been wanting to try it! I work on a lap top and it's only got 4 gigs and it tells me I don't have enough ram to support it?


----------



## howardsrock (Jan 17, 2014)

Quinn, I can tell you that when I am using photoshop it is very RAM intensive.  So, that doesn't really surprise me.  Thanks for you input!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 20, 2014)

Great shot to work on - nice job!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 21, 2014)

Neat effect.

Hoss


----------



## OliviaB (Jan 21, 2014)

That's awesome!  How do you do it?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 21, 2014)

Very pretty! 

I used a topaz filter on one of my shots. I'll see if I can dig it up from where I posted it before.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 21, 2014)

Not exactly the same effect as your's. 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=601314&highlight=


----------



## howardsrock (Jan 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Not exactly the same effect as your's.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=601314&highlight=



That is great!  I will be getting Topaz Simplify soon.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## howardsrock (Jan 23, 2014)

OliviaB said:


> That's awesome!  How do you do it?



Fairly simple.  I used Nik Software's Color Efex Pro to boost up the saturation and color contrast.  Then used the Oil Painting Filter in Photoshop CS6.  That took a bit of tweaking, but rather easy to do.


----------



## dotties cutter (Jan 23, 2014)

Totally a work of art.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2014)

howardsrock said:


> That is great!  I will be getting Topaz Simplify soon.  Thanks for sharing.



I never did purchase it but glad I didn't cause the laptop I had crashed on me & I would've lost the program anyways.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2014)

BTW I just realized you are from Bogart. I just drove thru there this morning on the way to Athens. We are neighbors.


----------



## howardsrock (Jan 24, 2014)

I did this one last night using Simplify.  Thanks for the tip neighbor!


----------



## Foxhunter (Jan 24, 2014)

I love the technique! I'll post one of mine


----------

